# Jointer-Planer Heaven



## jap

with the sub fence you lose some jointing width though, right?


----------



## PurpLev

looks like a nice machine. too bad on the fence though, good fix, but the salesperson/company should really have stepped in and offered a replacement fence or another form of compensation.


----------



## Beezle

j - yes, you lose a bit under 3/4". Hasn't been an issue for me. I could probably have used thinner MDF, but that's what I had on hand.

The Grizzly fence is very flat though, so I can always mount that again if I happen to need that width.

I have no grudge really. It is a very nicely made machine. Incredible how well set up it was from the factory. I have not adjusted anything. The tables are very close. There's a tiny .002" dip in the center of the outfeed table near the cutters, but I don't think anyone could ask for more perfect than they are.

And the tables are stiff and thick. Given they live on a hinge, this is a good thing. No deflection to fuss over.


----------



## Manitario

This is a beautiful machine, but I am surprised that the fence is just aluminum extrusion and not solid cast iron. Earlier this year I gave some thought to getting something like this; the extra jointing width would be awesome, but I'd be sad to have the smaller planer width.


----------



## Dcase

I also have a Mini-Max jointer/planer but I have the older Model FS-31. My machine has a solid cast iron fence. I wonder why they changed to aluminum on the newer models?

Mine was purchased by my father in the early 90's and its still running great today. In the last 20 years I have only had to have one repair done and it was only a small electrical part in the motor.

You got yourself a good machine that will last a very long time.

Here is a photo of mine showing the cast iron fence.


----------



## Beezle

Nice looking machine. If I could find a fence like that one I am sure I could adapt it to the FS-30.

I should have a closer look at Grizzly's other machines. Perhaps one has such a fence.


----------



## Dcase

I was just looking online at the FS-30 that you have and I noticed that the fence is much longer on your model. On the FS-30 the fence extends and even over hangs the in feed table. With mine as you can see in the photo it has a much shorter fence.

Also the new fence is adjusted and moved differently on the FS-30. It looks like the fence adjustments are probably a lot easier on this model.

And lastly the Aluminum fence is taller then my cast iron fence. This all makes me think that the reason they changed the fence from iron to aluminum was so that they could provide a taller and longer fence. If you had a cast iron fence that long and tall it would make it very heavy and hard to lift the table when changing it to planer mode.

If you want a cast iron fence you could try and call Mini-Max and see if they have one. They may still have some of them in stock and its possible they could be used on your machine.


----------



## MJCD

Is Minimax still in business? I've been trying to look at their MM16 (bandsaw), and I'm routed to Laguna equipment. Their former owner, SCMI, sold them several years ago, but is now showing their equipment.

MJCD


----------



## Dcase

Mini-Max is still in business. Their website is http://www.minimax-usa.com/

I just recently had to call them with a question and I was able to reach them using the 800# on their site.


----------



## MJCD

Dan:

Thanks. For some reason I have been unable to get that address to work - but did clinking on your link.

Again. Thanks, 
MJCD


----------

